

Pelosi booed for saying NSA leaker Snowden violated the law - 1337biz
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/307217-pelosi-booed-for-saying-nsa-leaker-snowden-violated-the-law

======
a3n
She says the crime is contracting, but a) that won't change, and b) it's
misdirecting. The problem is not who specifically is doing the spying, it's
the extent. It's a dragnet, and that's certainly violating our 4th Amendment
rights.

